# 01 740iL - Radiator and expansion tank



## digidybear (Oct 31, 2007)

is there any possible way to seal a hole in the radiatior resovoir attached to the radiator or do you have just get a new one.. any info would help thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I'd just pay the $65 and get a new one from a place like: Board sponsor oembimmerparts.com.










Might be a good time to evaluate if the rest of the cooling system could use some preventative maintenance part replacement...


----------



## digidybear (Oct 31, 2007)

*thank you again*

you are very knowledgable about bimmers an always have a very good solution. next question is how do i remove the cowling and second part to your comment is the valley pan seal has to be changed is what the dealership told me without even looking at it....the must be mind readers. can you advise on these 2 tasks. thanks again i know you always have the answer.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I don't know all the answers, but I do know where to find many of them! :thumbup:

Valley pan gasket write up, scottmm said:


> I had a slow leak: small puddles under the tranny front. I topped it off at least once a week, eventually every other day. If you think you have this problem, I believe I've found a place where you can see the coolant accumulate and drain from this leak (I noticed this after this job). There's a lip around the valley pan, and two holes in that lip allow the coolant to drain from the rear corners of the lip. Take the engine cover off, and look at the back of the engine from the passenger side


If the leak is towards the front of the engine, I assume it's more likely a waterpump or thermostat. There is also a water valve that can leak coolant on the driver's side of the engine, looking down between the strut tower and the engine.

He also has a radiator write up that describes access to the radiator and expansion tank.

And another LINK with good pics.

And another LINK.

 Such a common problem, I guess... lotsa write ups!


----------



## Atomic Dog (Jun 24, 2008)

About the dealer saying your valley pan needs replacement... Are you noticing a coolant leak? Back in June my wife noticed coolant leaking from our recently purchased '95 E38. She called me down to the garage to show me the puddle. I opened the hood to see if I could spot the source of the leak (the puddle was just behind the front bumper). I noticed that the leak was coming from the water pump and was relieved thinking that the repair may be simple and cheap. That afternoon I took the car to my local indie shop just to have it checked out by a real BMW tech for a proper diagnosis. It turned out that pretty much all of the cooling system had rotted away, everything but the "newer" radiator. Mine ended up needing the "Vally Pan Procedure" something you probably won't know for sure until you pull the intake manifold. When my tech pulled the water pump, the transfer tube was clearly rotted away leading him to "dig-in" to the rest of the cooling system. Long story short (or at least shorter) everything on my cooling system needed replacing except the radiator. My indie shop charged me $2250 for the job that included more than just valley pan related work. He told me that routine maintenance on the cooling system is a must for these cars. I bought my E38 from my brother-in-law for $5000, so I don't mind the hit on this one (I don't think the cooling system had been well maintained over the years). I don't know if this is helpful or not, but like M.Wong said, this may be time for some cooling system maintenance.


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Atomic Dog
Sorry to see your repair was so extensive, but that is the exception to the rule, I assure you. The pics and links from M.Wong are usually the case. If your system was having serious issues, trust me, you would have had more than a puddle. If you were getting failure from more than the exp. tank, say water pump, or radiator, you would likely have lost ALL coolant, or at least enough to get a 'low coolant' warning. You also would have overheated or been running in the red zone enough to see and stop driving. The KEY is preventive maintanance. Most indie shops would be GLAD to put it on a lift and show you the problem or troubleshoot it. Another clue is if the puddles come from the expansion tank, when it is empty, no more puddles, but no other problems either, just one way to try and narrow it down. I am always suspect of the 'psychic mechanic' who can tell a problem sight unseen - they usually can quote the price without knowing how much work is needed...or not! Find a repair shop (or three) you can trust and have it all explained to you to be safe.


----------



## Atomic Dog (Jun 24, 2008)

Mandrews, I think you may have mistaken me for digidybear in the thread. I was only offering up my story. I agree with you 100% that preventative maintenance is key. In my case, I bought my E38 from my brother-in-law for CHEAP because he realized that upkeep on the car was more than he had bargained for. Unfortunately, I had only owned the car for a few months prior to the coolant leak and preventative wasn't something I could go back and do. My coolant system had not been properly maintained by prior owners and I did very well indeed need all of the work performed and my indie guy showed me the problems prior to and after removing the intake manifold. Actually, he gave me a very good price considering all that was done and all of the required parts. I paid very little for my car and I am bringing it back to a condition where future "preventative" maintenance should keep the car running great for many more years and miles.


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Atomic Dog,
No, I didn't mistake you, and no slight intended in any way, we are all here to learn and share. In fact, we should all take note and learn from your experience. Now that you have elaborated on your repair I am sure it will serve as an example of the need for preventative work. I am sorry to hear about your repair, but at least you were helped somewhat because you saved so much on the price of the car. Very smart of you to put the savings BACK into the car. I do that too, when I have been as lucky as you to find a great deal upon purchase. First time owners should go over the car well upon purchase, and do ALL the preventative and scheduled work they can afford. As has been pointed out numerous times, these cars can cost as much to repair new or pre-owned. Sometimes the reason for a "great deal" is that there is a hidden repair or two that was beyond the previous owner's scope to handle for one reason or another. Thanks for sharing your experience, trust me, it even made me have my system rechecked. The engines in the E38's are so awesome that some things can keep working until complete failure - and that is when the big$$$ have to be shelled out. Best of everything with your car and may you have MANY miles of great driving in front of you!!


----------



## Atomic Dog (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks, Mandrews.
Actually, this site is where I have done a tremendous amount of research prior to having any work done on my car. I have also done quite a few DIY's from postings on Bimmerfest! You're right, we're all here to help. I'm new to BMW's but I try and share what I can! Very sharp E38 you have! I am going to get some pictures of mine up soon. Though mine does need a few more mechanical items to be addressed... cosmetically, it is near perfect.

-Atomic Dog


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey A.D.,
Thank you , too. It just goes to show how powerful and informative the Internet is. I started poking around on the car boards almost 10 years ago - before I owned my BMW. I had a Lincoln Mark VII and went to a board called "Lincolns of Distinction". I learned so much and saved so much money until I recommend EVERY car owner seek out their brands' site!! In today's times it should be mandatory.! Long story short, BEFORE I acquired my current Bimmer, I was ALL over this site and all the related ones. Now, if it is a repair I can't handle myself, you'd better believe I know most of the possibilities prior to anyone even looking at my car. Not all repair shops are stiffing you, but they have to make a profit, and I HAVE to SAVE money. Most times we meet in the middle. Armed with this site and my manual, I make sure of the work needed and the parts and pricing. Most good shops do not mind this approach at all because they want you to be aware of the quality and depth of their efforts.


----------

